# PhotoShop öffnet sich nicht mehr ganz



## MissIndependent (4. Juli 2004)

Guten Tag!

Also mein Problem ist, das sich mein PS nicht mehr ganz öffnet!
Es fängt an zu laden etc. aber dann schließt es sich automatisch!
Könnte mir jemand sagen wie das wieder weggeht und ich es wieder ganz
öffnen kann?
Ich würde mich um Hilfe sehr freuen, da ich dieses Programm dringend brauche, auch Beruflich!

MFG
Miss-Independent


----------



## Philip Kurz (4. Juli 2004)

Hast du schonmal versucht während dem Laden mit Strg+Alt+Shift die Einstellungen auf den Standard zurückzusetzen? (Vorher Werkzeugspitzen etc. sichern)


----------



## MissIndependent (4. Juli 2004)

Hallo!
Ne, habe ich noch nicht!
Wie genau sicher ich die denn?
Lg
Miss-Independent



P.s Klappt das denn immer?


----------



## MissIndependent (4. Juli 2004)

So ich habe es einmal getestet, und es tut sich nichts!
Ein update habe ich auch schon geladen, aber dieses lässt sich nicht installieren weil er angeblich PS nicht findet im Ordner von Photoshop!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (4. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von MissIndependent _
> *Wie genau sicher ich die denn?*


Indem Du den Werkzeugspitzenordner auf ein anderes Verzeichnis kopierst.



> _Original geschrieben von MissIndependent _
> *So ich habe es einmal getestet, und es tut sich nichts!*


Dann würde ich Dir wohl eine Neuinstallation empfehlen. Sollte es danach immer noch nicht funktionieren, hilft Dir da garantiert der Adobe-Support weiter.

Gruss


----------



## Mythos007 (4. Juli 2004)

@MissIndipendent,

dieser Fehler tritt eben bei den raubkopierten Versionen auf. Finde Dich damit
ab oder kauf Dir die Software, damit hast Du dann nämlich auch Anspruch auf
Support direkt von Adobe... Einfach Anrufen, problemschildern und schon wird
Dir weitergeholfen...

N.S.: Manchmal liegt es aber auch an Deinen installierten Schiftarten, sind
es zuviele startet Photoshop nicht mehr, ist eine Schriftart von denen defekt
startet Photoshop nicht mehr, ist nichtmehr genügend Speicherplatz auf dem
Arbeitsvolumen vorhanden verhält sich Photoshop genauso...


----------



## MissIndependent (4. Juli 2004)

Danker erstmal für die Hilfe!

Und nein ich habe keine geklaute Version sondern eine originale
nur leider englisch!
Schriftarten sind auch nicht zuviele und defekt ist soweit ich weiss auch keine!
Da die Disk verloren ist, kann ich sie nicht neu installieren!
Ich hatte dieses Problem auch schon einmal und da ging es weg ich weiss leider nur nicht mehr wie!

Gibt es sonst noch eine Methode?


----------



## da_Dj (4. Juli 2004)

Wenn du dsa Original wirklich besitzt, bzw. die Disc bessesen hast und noch Rechnungen etc. hast, solltest du vielleicht mal mit Adobes Support reden, vielleicht sind die ja kulant, auch wenn ich nicht wirklich verstehe, wie man seine Photoshop Disc verlieren kann ...


----------

